# What is this plastic piece called? (07 a3 3.2)



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi all, 

I'm having a little trouble finding out the name of this piece on Google. It's the long plastic cover directly beneath the windshield that sits under the hood and that the windshield wipers come out of. 

Mine cracked on two spots and it's making some rattling noise.

Hopefully once I know the name I'll be able to find more on Google, but any info is appreciated (esp any known causes for this to crack) 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

tragik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having a little trouble finding out the name of this piece on Google. It's the long plastic cover directly beneath the windshield that sits under the hood and that the windshield wipers come out of.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------

